# HGH go with T3 or T4?



## cranium85 (Jul 26, 2012)

I've read that when on HGH u should be taing some sort of thyroid hormone like T3. How ever i've was reading on our sponsors website MP Reasearch about t3 and t4. From what i got, i read thru it quickly, is that T3 is stronger and T4 is basically the same thing and that it converts to T3 once in the body and that T4 last longer. Mp also stated that T4 last longer and has a longer half life so that missing a dose on a day here and there is not a big deal.

Can someone tell me which one i should be taking while im running my cycle of HGH?

My goals for this HGH cycle are not to shred fat or keep the fat off. That has never been a problem for me. My goal is to put on lean muscle mass!!!! So t3//t4 is that nessisary?

So should i take one and which one T3 or T4?


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 6, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^ bump ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Supra (Oct 6, 2012)

Take t4 with gh, not t4, read that article I posted. I would do 50mcg per 2.5iu of gh ed


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 6, 2012)

Supra said:


> Take t4 with gh, not t4, read that article I posted. I would do 50mcg per 2.5iu of gh ed



Can you link it Supra? I am not able to find it. And which of the above should be T3? I take T3 but not 50mcg for every 2.5iu. I assume that is a T4 dose so you are recommending T4??


----------



## Supra (Oct 6, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Can you link it Supra? I am not able to find it. And which of the above should be T3? I take T3 but not 50mcg for every 2.5iu. I assume that is a T4 dose so you are recommending T4??



Your messing with me right?


----------



## beasto (Oct 7, 2012)

Yuuuup agreed he's on track with it I like 5IU along with 100mcg T4 bro.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Azog... that's what I was looking for... and thank you too beasto. That is the clarification I was asking for.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 7, 2012)

Supra said:


> Take t4 with gh, not t4, read that article I posted. I would do 50mcg per 2.5iu of gh ed





Supra said:


> Your messing with me right?



This is not the type of  answer or behavior we will tolerate with here, you clearly made a typo in the above quote and the below quote is your answer to a well respected member.

This is not ology!


----------



## beasto (Oct 7, 2012)

Def. not ology...fuck that board. Yea I said it. Bunch of asshole's and shady fuckers over there.


----------



## Azog (Oct 7, 2012)

beasto said:


> Yuuuup agreed he's on track with it I like 5IU along with 100mcg T4 bro.



Beasto, can you comment on t4's effect on your thyroid (suppression?)? Do you cycle on/off? Hows recovery if you do cycle off? 
Any negative effects?


----------



## DJ21 (Nov 12, 2012)

Azog said:


> Beasto, can you comment on t4's effect on your thyroid (suppression?)? Do you cycle on/off? Hows recovery if you do cycle off?
> Any negative effects?



Interested in this too..


----------



## username1 (Nov 22, 2012)

what's the reason to use t4 with hgh what effects does it have on your thyroid?


----------



## username1 (Nov 22, 2012)

Nevermind, reading that one thread and answering my questions.



username1 said:


> what's the reason to use t4 with hgh what effects does it have on your thyroid?


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 23, 2012)

T4 is definitely way to go


----------

